# Gerüchtekontrolle Gildenbeta



## Sterntaler (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

mir werden von verschiedenen Seiten immer wieder Gerüchte zugetragen, dass Gilden bereits ihre Einladungen in die Beta erhalten haben. Diese Gerüchte stimmen weder für die NA- noch für die EU-Server. Die einzigen Gilden, die es momentan auf dem deutschen Testserver gibt, sind der Sternenbund (Ordnung) und der Sternenhauf'n (Zerstörung) und beide habe ich gegründet.

Die Einladungen gehen zwar "soon (tm)" raus, aber bisher haben weder EA Mythic noch wir Einladungen an Gilden verschickt. Sobald die Einladungen rausgehen, werden sie parallel an die EU- und die NA-Gilden verschickt. Und dann werdet ihr auch offiziell darüber unterrichtet.


Also atmet entspannt weiter und habt einen schönen Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaenkman (12. Juli 2007)

Ist der Gildenbeta der Beta Account der über die Website angefragt wird oder gibts da ein speziellen Anmeldevorgang?
Ich habe mich auf der Website eingetragen und danach nichts mehr gehört.
Durch Zufall habe ich dann eine Newsmeldung in meiner E-mail gefunden, die aber auch über den Betatest nichts konkretes ausgesagt hat.

Mfg

Jaenkman


----------



## Paymakalir (12. Juli 2007)

Ich nehme an, dass du dich für die normale Beta angemeldet hast.
Die Registrierung für die Gildenbeta hat schon vor der Registrierung für die Beta von Einzelspielern begonnen. 
Bei der Gildenbeta konnten sich komplette Gilden anmelden. Bei der Beta, bei der du dich angemeldet hast, meldet man sich als einzelne Person an.
Wenn du dich für diese Beta angemeldet hast, dann bekommst du den Newsletter über den man monatlich Betakeys bekommen kann.

Sollte ich etwas falsch verstanden oder falsch wiedergegeben haben, bitte ich reumütig um Verbesserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaenkman (12. Juli 2007)

Das heist dem Newsletter liegt dann ev. ein Betakey bei?
Das mit der Gildenanmeldung und Einzelanmeldung hab ich mir dann jetzt nach gründlicher Google suche auch schon gedacht. 
Aber wie gesagt es gibt da aus meiner Sicht einfach zu wenig Input wer wie was als Beta so läuft und wie die Auswahlkriterien sind.
Naja aber der Ansatz da ganze Gilden einzubeziehen ist Klasse und wird dann auch den qualitativen Feedback massiv erhöhen.

Ich hoffe dann ja auch noch mal inständig auf nen Betaaccount...seufz

MfG

Jaenkman


----------



## Hammerschild (12. Juli 2007)

Ich denke, daß die Gilden welche einen Beta Zugang bekommen per Email benachrichtigt werden. Schließlich hat ja der Gildenleader (bzw. einer der Leitenden) die Gilde dort angemeldet und seine Email Adresse dort  hinterlassen.

Bin ja gespannt welche Gilden in die Beta eingeladen werden. Hoffe doch, daß die Gilden irgendwo gelistet werden - dann kann man vielleicht ersehen nach welchen Kriterien diese ausgewählt worden sind.

Persönlich glaube ich ja, daß die "Powergamer" Gilden bevorzugt in die Auswahl kommen.... nunja man wird ja sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde mich natürlich freuen wenn unsere Casualgamer RP Gilde es in die Gildenbeta schaffen würde.



> Ich hoffe dann ja auch noch mal inständig auf nen Betaaccount...seufz



Wer nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Straight Shooter (14. Juli 2007)

falls es noch jemand beruhigt, selbst EA mitarbeiter haben keine beta zugänge bekommen (zumindest de)
und fragt nicht woher ich es weiss ich weiss es eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man verrät ja nicht gleich seine guten quellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (16. Juli 2007)

Straight schrieb:


> falls es noch jemand beruhigt, selbst EA mitarbeiter haben keine beta zugänge bekommen (zumindest de)
> und fragt nicht woher ich es weiss ich weiss es eben
> 
> 
> ...



Boah .. ich bin wichtiger als ein EA Mitarbeiter .. bekomme ich nun nen Keks ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aka49 (18. Juli 2007)

also ich habe jetztz irgendwie kaien alles durchzulesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann mir aber jemand verdammt nochma sagen was ein "sterntaler" ist?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (18. Juli 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=12099&st=0


----------



## Aka49 (19. Juli 2007)

So schnell können missverständnisse auftreten)))))))


----------



## Noriana (1. August 2008)

Aka49 schrieb:


> also ich habe jetztz irgendwie kaien alles durchzulesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein Sterntaler ist sowas wie ein Waldgeist, nur viiiiiiiiiiiiel weniger stressig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. August 2008)

Der ist unser aller Community Manager für WARhammer Online, wenn irgendwas groß offizielles angekündigt werden muss, macht er das bei uns im Forum zuletzt.


----------

